# "What I'm trying to say is..."



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been confused a bit on how to say what on a call. I'm sure I'm not the only one here who is. I started this thread in hopes that more experienced callers can tell us confused and newer callers how to talk to the coyotes and know what eachother is saying. Example, "Challenge howl: Bark Bark Hooooooowl!" I dunno if the example I gave is accurate but it's an easy way of showing what to do.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For a challenge it's not whether it's two barks then a howl or one bark then a howl. It's in the actual howl itself. Have you ever heard a domestic dog howl in response to a siren or something. They have that long drawn out howl? That would be similar to a lonesome howl.

Now have you heard a dog being aggressive, maybe protecting it's yard or warding off another dog? They will throw in some barks, and the howls themselves are shorter, more intimidating in sound? Almost as is the coyote forgot to end the howl. Its cut off. Challenge howl.

A warning howl I think is similar to a challenge. We had a big male see our pickup last weekend while calling and gave us the dickens. A lot more barking was involved.

Watch some videos, pick up "Talking to Coyotes with the Song Dog" by Major Boddicker. Lots of descriptions of different coyote vocalizations in there.

I am sure there is a lot about coyote talk we DO NOT know. Use it in moderation. Less is more.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I wont type coyote vocals onto the computer and expect anyone to understand the sounds. I just wont. Do you have my number by now weasle? If not pm me and I'll give you my number and go over the sounds with you on the phone.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Fallguy, good advice.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Some of it isn't the cadence it's the level of excitement in the howl. For the most part the more threatning howls the shorter they are. Warning howls or barks usually sound a lot like a farm dog barking sometimes there is no howling at all. Don't get stuck and the howl being the same everytime Bark Bark Hoooowwwwll for instance. They should change you shouldn't be repeating the exact same howl over and over


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Weasle414

Take advantage of Bloodyblinddoors willingness to help you over the phone. When I was first starting out with howls Brad.T came over and we went over some howls and he critiqued my howling and calling. There is no better teaching and learning than that. It helps.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Another thing you can do is go to this website.
http://www.western-rivers.com/downloads.html
Use it as a tool to fine tune you calling.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Another good site is Varmint Al's site. Do a search for it and he has recordings of some howls.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Great stuff guys! Thanks a lot! Hey Phil, when would be a good time to contact you on the phone?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

24-7 litterally. The only time I wont answer is when I'm sleeping. Then the phone is off.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, alright.


----------

